# Arizona Update



## My Freemasonry (Jan 10, 2012)

The following letter is now being circulated by the Grand Master of Arizona as further explanation of his removal of the Deputy GM from office.
















More...


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 10, 2012)

It seems with this information the Grand Master is well within his rights, but there will be a fight come Grand Lodge.


----------



## tomasball (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmm.  One of the reasons the Grand Master removed the Deputy Grand Master from office was that he failed to wear the prescribed necktie to an event.  I'm not sure I would have listed that particular grievance.

What is the structure of the progressive line in Arizona?


----------

